# timing chain working life



## mobidik (Oct 30, 2006)

I have a 1995 Nissan Altima with 143K milage.I have a noise problem with timing chain.
2 mechanics have different concerns.One of them said it has to be changed asap,another said there will no need to change it up to 200K.
Do you know the expected working life of a Altima Timing Chain?

Thank you...


----------



## bobby22_8 (Jul 24, 2006)

the timing chain is not the problem it is the timing chain guide the timing chain are good for a long time but if you are going to replace the guide you should replace the timing chain and if iam right you will have to pull the motor out of the car i had 91 stanza with the ka24e motor and i know you have a ka24de motor but it is the same i had to pull the motor out to replace the timing stuff in it and win i say you have to pull the motor out of the car you have to pull the motor out of the bottom of the car have fun with that if you need any just ask


----------

